# 2017 Kidding Just Finished Round 1



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We've just finished up the first of our kidding. We planned a break until the 2nd week of March so that we can go skiing and my daughters worship team has a dance convention.

So far things have gone smoothly with no birthing complications. We had a set of quads on Saturday, so a couple of the little ones required some assistance, but they are doing well now.

But with 7 bucks and 2 does so far, the ratio leaves a lot to be desired.

Dee a FF had doe and buck twins in first 2 pictures.
Moonpie a second freshener had twin bucks in next 2 pictures


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Cookie had a single buckling in first two pictures.
Molasses had quads 3 bucks and 1 doe in the next 4 pics


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

All beautiful and adorable! congrats!:fireworks:


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Congratulations!! You have your hands full. That break was a good idea lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope you get some more does next round!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The doe who had quads is a FF
Freshened just under 2 years old
Milked 3.7 lbs on her first test with 5.6 percent fat 14 days in milk


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow that's a lot of kids for a FF!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Molasses is our best FF ever 
She milked 3.7lbs on her first test at 14
Days fresh
She is milking 3 cups on an 8 hour fill at a month fresh


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow! That's so awesome!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, that's pretty good!!!


----------

